# Daily face washing routine??



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

Hey everybody. I was wondering if you guys would be able to give me a step by step of you daily/weekly face washing routine with your pups. My baby girl is only 3 months old but she has tear stains already and since she's brown it's not extremely noticeable but it makes her hair look clumped and dirty which i hate. I've been trying to pull the gunk out with a Kleenex but it's not working and I'd like to start washing her face and eliminating the stains. Is spa lavish too strong for a puppy? Also wanted to thank all the people who have posted about top knots/bows. I've been putting bows in penny's hair for 3 days now (the ones with the elastics) and she hasn't tried to take them out once. Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The first thing you want to do is get to the source of the tearing and staining. Are you feeding a high quality food? Chicken is often the source of allergy. Teething can cause staining too. Blocked tear ducts can also cause problems altho not as likely.

Spa lavish is good but I use Pro-Line Self Rinse Shampoo as it's a leave in and not so messy. It's also less expensive.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

SPA LAVISH IS AWESOME! I am not sure at about what age is appropriate to start using it. It is pretty gentle already, but I learned that many SM'ers dilute it to keep from drying out the hair. With my Rudy I use a wash cloth and get it wet with warm water. Before I put it to his face, I make sure that I have a hand towel near by so that I can cover his body. This helps so that when I hold him on the back to keep steady, I am not getting the rest of him wet with_ my _wet hands. I came up with this trick after many frustrating attempts at trying to wash only his face without giving him a full bath. Then I dilute the spa lavish with a little bit of water and rub it into a corner of the wash cloth. I hold him on his back (on the hand towel) and then gently rub it onto his face. I usually cover the neck area as well since it gets dirty from food. Lastly I make sure to rinse his face with a clean wash cloth to get all of the soap off. I usually try and do this every other day. He is 7 months now and his stains are not as bad as when he was younger, so I will be cutting it down soon to as needed or bath time. Hope that helps!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I was in the middle of writing my reply when Cosy wrote in. Didn't mean to sound as if I was trying to correct you about "how good" the Spa lavish is. I hadn't heard of the Pro-Line. I have so much to learn still! 

I second the notion that you should first find the source. The facial cleansers are great but they don't prevent the tearing. At such a young age, it could just be that your baby is tearing from the teething. That is how Rudy was. Good luck!


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

Cosy said:


> The first thing you want to do is get to the source of the tearing and staining. Are you feeding a high quality food? Chicken is often the source of allergy. Teething can cause staining too. Blocked tear ducts can also cause problems altho not as likely.
> 
> Spa lavish is good but I use Pro-Line Self Rinse Shampoo as it's a leave in and not so messy. It's also less expensive.


I'm feeding her "wellness small breed for puppy". I did a lot of research and it's my favorite that I've come across. I don't think she's teething yet but she might be.


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

RudyRoo said:


> SPA LAVISH IS AWESOME! I am not sure at about what age is appropriate to start using it. It is pretty gentle already, but I learned that many SM'ers dilute it to keep from drying out the hair. With my Rudy I use a wash cloth and get it wet with warm water. Before I put it to his face, I make sure that I have a hand towel near by so that I can cover his body. This helps so that when I hold him on the back to keep steady, I am not getting the rest of him wet with_ my _wet hands. I came up with this trick after many frustrating attempts at trying to wash only his face without giving him a full bath. Then I dilute the spa lavish with a little bit of water and rub it into a corner of the wash cloth. I hold him on his back (on the hand towel) and then gently rub it onto his face. I usually cover the neck area as well since it gets dirty from food. Lastly I make sure to rinse his face with a clean wash cloth to get all of the soap off. I usually try and do this every other day. He is 7 months now and his stains are not as bad as when he was younger, so I will be cutting it down soon to as needed or bath time. Hope that helps!


Thanks a lot


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm betting she's teething and the tear staining will lessen after her teeth all come thru. Just keep her face clean and use some eye drops twice a day like Fresh Eyes Collyrium Eye Wash (human product).


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:goodpost:Thank you so much i just learned alot from your question thank you everyone. I too have that problem with Juliets tear staining but not Romeo interesting how it has gotten better since shes got older didnt even think it could of been associated with the teething. I new it could of been associated with food but i Thank God i looked into the food before i got them so that is not the reason love the eye drop suggestion i will be trying that. :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

Cosy said:


> I'm betting she's teething and the tear staining will lessen after her teeth all come thru. Just keep her face clean and use some eye drops twice a day like Fresh Eyes Collyrium Eye Wash (human product).


Thanks a lot. I'll definitely try your suggestions. Thanks again


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

romeo&juliet said:


> :goodpost:Thank you so much i just learned alot from your question thank you everyone. I too have that problem with Juliets tear staining but not Romeo interesting how it has gotten better since shes got older didnt even think it could of been associated with the teething. I new it could of been associated with food but i Thank God i looked into the food before i got them so that is not the reason love the eye drop suggestion i will be trying that. :chili::chili::chili:


Glad it helped


----------

